# ***OFFICIAL*** Brendan Schaub vs. Mirko Cro Cop Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Schaub vs. Cro Cop vBookie*

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

As much as I'd like to see Mirko come out and dominate, I don't see it happening. I am thinking that Schaub is too strong and too hungry for a Win over a big name like Mirko's. I could be surprised but the likelyhood of a enraged and energized cro-cop is low given his latest performance.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I got Schaub here, i dunno - Cro Cop just seems past it, i feel like he's just fighting out the rest of his contract and not really showing the killer instinct that we all saw back in Pride. 

Maybe Cro Cop VS Mark Hunt again would be nice?


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

Im goint to go completely with my heart and pick Mirko. Round 1 left head kick!!!!!

Seriously Cro Cop unanimous decision


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really pulling for Cro Cop here as well.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

TBH I think that we are all pulling for Cro-Cop...But we all know that reality will likely set in and he'll get defeated


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

c-dub said:


> TBH I think that we are all pulling for Cro-Cop...But we all know that reality will likely set in and he'll get defeated


This ^. Unfortunately. It would really be AMAZING to see CC left head kick KTFO!!! Come Mirko! Kill the fooker!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Perhaps i'm just stoned....but I can't believe CC is actually the underdog here and other sites and probably even the Vegas odds as well. 

I have nothing against Schuab he's improving at a good rate and could very well beat CC but people are making it sound like Schuab will run through him. That is just insane. 

I think Mirko will connect with a straight left that drops Schuab at least once in this fight and will also win either by KO or decision.

WAR CROCOP!!!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> ‘The fire burns inside of me more than ever. I am completely healthy and ready to fight,”
> 
> Brendan Schaub will not survive three rounds in the cage with me. I’m ready to fight on their feet on the ground, in every aspect of the fight. ”


I believe?


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

rygu said:


> Perhaps i'm just stoned....but I can't believe CC is actually the underdog here and other sites and probably even the Vegas odds as well.
> 
> I have nothing against Schuab he's improving at a good rate and could very well beat CC but people are making it sound like Schuab will run through him. That is just insane.
> 
> ...


KEEP HOPE ALIVE! lol I am a big fan of Cro-Cop, but seeing his inability or lack of desire to engage his opponents anymore will be his un-doing in this fight. If Schaub makes it out of the first round, he'll have confidence and then cro-cop very well could be steamrolled. HOWEVER, if he goes in there with the fire in his belly and the eye of the tiger he will win...it all depends on how he shows up.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Cro Cop should win he is better at basically everything by a large margin but his lack of aggression could cost him the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I understand the love for CC as he is a legend. 

But I am really starting to worry about people. Is it just bias, or are people still that clueless to think CC may turn something around?

Better at everything? How? Schaub is more athletic, most likely a better wrestler, and has youth on his side.

Truth is CC hasn't beat anyone relevant since 2006. His best win over Pat Barry was a result of Barry breaking every limb in his body and hugging it out with his idol. 

CC has no speed. He doesn't throw kicks with the same confidence. His fights seem to be like a kickboxing sparring session. 

Schaub is a 2.5 to 1 favorite on all books. There is a reason. Schaub is ever improving and is an athlete. CC is living off stuff he did a half decade ago.

Hard to watch, but CC has been done for years. Right now he is a stepping stone for Dana to use. He can give CC to up and comers to make a name for themselves. Problem is CC seems to except this role. CC can win this because Schaub really isn't proven yet. But I would guess Schaub by UD or TKO. 

Thinking CC should be the favorite is just delusional.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

The eternal flame of hope still burns slightly, however, Shaub for me.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I really want CC to take this. But it's not likely.....But if does beat Brendan then I will have a giant smile on my face.....Not because I would think "OH CRO COP IS BACK MANG!!!!!!111" But any win from him is a bonus


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mirko via KO round 1. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Mirko via KO round 1. :thumbsup:


Yes.

Everytime Mirko fights I have hope, this time is no different. I'm still not sold on Schaub either.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cro cop we still believe you can win !!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I actually hope Schaub wins now for the simple reason that everyone else is swinging from Cro Cops nuts and rooting for him.

The guy has showed no passion and hasnt look any good since being in the UFC , even the Pat Barry fight he looked awful in.

The guy has lost his spark since the PRIDE days and i hope Brendan puts this dog to sleep and out of his misery since he is taking Main card slots other fighters with more passion deserve.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> I actually hope Schaub wins now for the simple reason that everyone else is swinging from Cro Cops nuts and rooting for him.
> 
> The guy has showed no passion and hasnt look any good since being in the UFC , even the Pat Barry fight he looked awful in.
> 
> The guy has lost his spark since the PRIDE days and i hope Brendan puts this dog to sleep and out of his misery since he is taking Main card slots other fighters with more passion deserve.


LOL damn dude tell us how you REALLY feel? But I for the most part agree.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> I actually hope Schaub wins now for the simple reason that everyone else is swinging from Cro Cops nuts and rooting for him.
> 
> The guy has showed no passion and hasnt look any good since being in the UFC , even the Pat Barry fight he looked awful in.
> 
> The guy has lost his spark since the PRIDE days and i hope Brendan puts this dog to sleep and out of his misery since he is taking Main card slots other fighters with more passion deserve.


So being a fan makes us nut hugers? I dont see the logic there. I think the term "nut huggers" gets thrown around way to much. Yes he has looked bad,but if I stopped being a fan because he has'nt preformed then I would be a band wagon fan boy. I support my fighters thick and thin


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> I actually hope Schaub wins now for the simple reason that everyone else is swinging from Cro Cops nuts and rooting for him.
> 
> The guy has showed no passion and hasnt look any good since being in the UFC , even the Pat Barry fight he looked awful in.
> 
> The guy has lost his spark since the PRIDE days and i hope Brendan puts this dog to sleep and out of his misery since he is taking Main card slots other fighters with more passion deserve.


And yet in your sig you state you'll support Fedor no matter what? So why can't other people support their favourite fighters regardless? 

A real fan doesn't just switch allegiance whenever they fall short of their goals. Because I've supported Cro Cop for years, and continue to do so, that makes me a nut hugger ? Please.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Here Here!!


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright Cro cop knock this guy's head off


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

G_Land said:


> So being a fan makes us nut hugers? I dont see the logic there. I think the term "nut huggers" gets thrown around way to much. Yes he has looked bad,but if I stopped being a fan because he has'nt preformed then I would be a band wagon fan boy. I support my fighters thick and thin


I like that people support their fighters , but when does reality and realism come into play ? Cro Cop guys have been saying the same thing for the past few years he will win with LHK and it never came i think its time to lay off the Cro Cop LHK wagon and silently root for him.



KryOnicle said:


> And yet in your sig you state you'll support Fedor no matter what? So why can't other people support their favourite fighters regardless?
> 
> A real fan doesn't just switch allegiance whenever they fall short of their goals. Because I've supported Cro Cop for years, and continue to do so, that makes me a nut hugger ? Please.


Are you seriously comparing Cro Cop to Fedor ? Fedor may have lost 2 in a row but the guy is putting it on the line unlike Cro Cop who fights not to get hurt. My point is Cro Cop is getting paid a ton to perform like garbage and let his fans down and every fight he has everyone on his side i feel sorry for Schaub that he has to contend with it because he deserves the support rather than a guy who has looked terrible.

I gets me angry that everyone is still saying the same thing each fight thats why I hope Schaub KO's him so i never have to here delusional fans again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> I like that people support their fighters , but when does reality and realism come into play ? Cro Cop guys have been saying the same thing for the past few years he will win with LHK and it never came i think its time to lay off the Cro Cop LHK wagon and silently root for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why on earth would we silently route for him? This is a forum meant for discussions on fights and fighters. Cro Cop may of not performed for a few fights, that does not change the fact that he was once a very dangerous fighter with alot of supporters. I won't stop supporting him vocally just because someone else thinks he doesn't deserve it.

I'm not comparing Cro Cop to Fedor at all, but the fact that you say you'll forever support Fedor no matter what is very contradictory to your views on Cro Cop fans. If Fedor keeps loosing, and doesn't show the fire in his next 1-2 fights will you take the same approach?

There will always be hope that when Cro Cop steps into the ring we will see the Pride version of him and a nice KO to his resume. A few bad outings does not make that dillusional. It may be unlikely, but I won't stop supporting him due to that. And neither will any of his real fans.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Why on earth would we silently route for him? This is a forum meant for discussions on fights and fighters. Cro Cop may of not performed for a few fights,
> 
> The last 10 including his wins he hasnt performed all the way back to 2007.
> 
> ...


Supporting a fighter for a long time makes you a good fan but going over board makes you delusional and thats what im seeing in these threads.

Things like:

" I Still believe "

"Alright Cro cop knock this guy's head off"

"Mirko Via KO round 1"

Maybe you guys believe that but i know full well if you werent a fan of the guy you would be slating him and non of this would be said so some realism please.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Supporting a fighter for a long time makes you a good fan but going over board makes you delusional and thats what im seeing in these threads.
> 
> Things like:
> 
> ...


I understand your view a bit better now, but with a fighter as important and vital to MMA as Cro Cop has been through out the years, that hope that he will return to form will be there until he retires. I for one will not stop. Add to the fact that his only 2 recent losses are to Mir and Santos, both of whom there is no shame in losing to, and are far beyond where Schaub currently is at, I think it makes this quite an exciting fight and it isn't dellusional at all to expect a Cro Cop win.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Supporting a fighter for a long time makes you a good fan but going over board makes you delusional and thats what im seeing in these threads.



As delusional as the CC fans are in this thread....Fedor fans have been delusional for years.


/thread


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As delusional as the CC fans are in this thread....Fedor fans have been delusional for years.
> 
> 
> /thread


 
Cant /thread if said thread isnt about CC vs Fedor fans.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As delusional as the CC fans are in this thread....Fedor fans have been delusional for years.
> 
> 
> /thread


You're off topic go away 

/Goodbye


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

how can anyone choose mirko after watching his last fight? seriously. it was down right pathetic.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not sold on Brendan by any means, nor am i prepared to believe (however much i may want to) that Mirko could become 'reborn' within the UFC. A resurgance is of the cards at this point, that much i believe is clear. However, i still believe Cro Cop should have just enough to take this fight. 

However, if Schaub where to win, i see him being given a higher echelon fighter as a reward for beating a household name. Perhaps Frank Mir or someone of that ilk. At this point he will become unstuck. 

I suspect Schaub will fade into mediocrity very soon. I would like to see CroCop v Nog rematch and then see him remembered as the monster he was, rather than the timid fellow he became.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

When I think of Cro Cop fighting a young hungry prospect like Schaub it really makes me doubt. We all want to see vintage Cro Cop where he has the killer instinct and the head kicks strong enough to make people sleep for a decade but it never is that way, and hasn't ever been in the UFC. 

I hope Cro Cop comes out the way he did in PRIDE but there just isn't any proof behind the fact that he will anymore, everytime he fights millions of people say "Yeah his last fight he wasn't the same but this time he will be!" and everytime the post fight reaction is "Well, he wasn't the same tonight, maybe next time"

I am not buying it this time, I am picking Schaub via Decision.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Schaub isn't something spectacular, but he has shown big improvements lately.
Cro Cop is on a decline for the last 2-3 fights. 

Shcaub is hungry for succes and a win over Cro Cop would add some more legitimacy to his young MMA career.

I would love to see Cro Cop back up all that "i've trained harder than ever and i'm in the best shape" stuff, but i don't think it will happen.
I'll leave it to Cro Cop to surprise me.

Schaub wins this. UD


----------



## shenmue (Mar 19, 2011)

IMHO Cro Cop is finished as far as being a top fighter and he will get Knocked out or stopped tonight.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> Schaub isn't something spectacular, but he has shown big improvements lately.
> Cro Cop is on a decline for the last *2-3 years*.
> 
> Shcaub is hungry for succes and a win over Cro Cop would add some more legitimacy to his young MMA career.
> ...


There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

As a lot of people on this forum I'd love to see Cro Cop win but I strongly doubt it will happen. Schaub has looked impressive in all his UFC fights and I think he has a bright future. I think Schaub has some of the best hands in the heavyweight division and I think hes going to get a big knockout victory over Cro Cop. I see this fight being much like the Dos Santos vs Cro Cop fight but this time Cro Cop's getting KTFO.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well I guess I just dont value Schaub enough because win or lose he's not that great of a fighter IMO. Honestly he's probably on his way to strikeforce lol. 

Its probably going to be a ugly fight and if CC loses you know its last call, bummer..


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Mirko looks to be in better shape then in some other previous fights.. what does that mean i don't know.. i hope that this a positive change for him.. but he still could lose this one even in good shape..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kicking off the PPV with Cro Cop. This is too awesome. War Mirko!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Come on Cro Cop. Please bring back the old CC at least once more and for this fight. I want Schaub asleep via head kick. Just one more time CC!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Trevor Wittman's face makes me dislike every single fighter he coaches. So irritating. Cro Cop better knock Schaub out.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the saying "a living legend" just the polite way of saying "old as a fossil"?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I want a Cro Cop KO win, but I'm not feeling too good about this one. 

Holy shit, Cro Cop has Extasy of Gold as an entrance song. HE MUST WIN THIS!!!


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I see Schaub winning by TKO.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The lack of Wildboys is disappointing.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Interesting, no Wild Boys for Crocop


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm nervous but I'm really hoping CroCop pulls out a victory here.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Does CC have some motivation left in him?!
He doesn't look that motivated.
But the skills are there, so....
Still think Schaub takes this.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I lke Crocop and I'll be rooting for him but he doesnt look good at all. His face has aged and he looks slow.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Loving the boos for Schaub. I've got a good feeling about this fight, Mirko's going to show he's not finished yet.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

CroCop not looking so good


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Damnit CroCop, throw some goddamn kicks!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Easy first round for Schaub.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty hard to throw kicks when you're being held against the cage. Schaub making a Cro Cop fight boring, obviously watched the Frank Mir fight. Eugh. Come on Mirko, knock him out.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Honestly it looks like Crocop is just going through the motions. He does what he has to in able to keep safe, but he doesn't seem to do anything on the feet.

Edit: Get angry Mirko. Get some of that fire back, seriously.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Stop clinching, create distance, leg kick, body kick, work down low a bit then head kick him.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Eugh, fights against the cage when you've got a devestating striker in there are so frustrating. 1 round a piece for me, especially given the point deduction. Come on Mirko!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess Schaub is just going to lay for the win


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I guess Schaub is just going to lay for the win


He does fight out of the Grudge Training Centre, that shouldn't be massively surprising.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Come on CC. Where is that motivation? He should destroy this guy. Stop clinching CC!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh man! 

What a faceplant though!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Retire, please.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Well that's that. Best of luck to you CC. Fan for life.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Just retire already Crocop


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

****. That is the shittiest end to the fight possible. Mirko was looking good in the 3rd. Eugh. That is the worst result I could have possibly hoped for. FFS. Shogun better destroy Jones now, or I'm gonna be really annoyed.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

He's not motivated at all. Like he doesn't care about it anymore. Retire CC.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Course it's another shot to the back of the head but doesn't excuse that Crocop effectively did nothing but throw some elbows in the clinch. 

Call it quits already.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Aaah ffs.. alright Mirko, Its time to hang It up!
Brendan, good luck trying to get anywhere In the top 10


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel so bad for Mirko that I want to take a vacation so I can travel to his place and give him a hug.



He was looking good too, damn it. 



Damn it. Damn it. Damn it. Damn it. Damn it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't wait for the Photoshops of that.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

That really hurts to see that look on Mirko's face. Why, why why didn't you quit after the Barry fight and go out on a high note?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> ****. That is the shittiest end to the fight possible. Mirko was looking good in the 3rd. Eugh. That is the worst result I could have possibly hoped for. FFS. Shogun better destroy Jones now, or I'm gonna be really annoyed.


haha, yeah! :thumb02:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Matt's performance was not good at all. Who ever his next fight is will destroy him. He is not top 10 in the UFC


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Course it's another shot to the back of the head but doesn't excuse that Crocop effectively did nothing but throw some elbows in the clinch.
> 
> Call it quits already.


That was unquestionably a legal punch. It was on or just behind the ear, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Drogo said:


> That was unquestionably a legal punch. It was on or just behind the ear, nothing wrong with that.


I think it was mostly the mat that knocked him out anyway.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

That sucks man, but I expected something like that. CC should retire, it's not about heart, he's just not sharp enough. Expected at that age.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> ****. That is the shittiest end to the fight possible. Mirko was looking good in the 3rd. Eugh. That is the worst result I could have possibly hoped for. FFS. Shogun better destroy Jones now, or I'm gonna be really annoyed.


I pretty much feel the same except I want Jones to win or else  :sarcastic12:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

They both looked pretty bad, but I actually had Crocop winning on points until that insanely anti-climatic ending.
I didnt even go "Wow" or "Holy Sh.." I just kinda let of a "meh" than felt sorry for a legend


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

SerJ said:


> Matt's performance was not good at all. Who ever his next fight is will destroy him. He is not top 10 in the UFC


lolwut?

But seriously. This makes me a saaaaaad Panda. Even if Mirko had lot the decision I think it would have been the mental boost he needed. That KO was pure bad luck. Dude just got clipped in the temple.

Still think CC has something to offer personally but he has to be their mentally first.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> They both looked pretty bad, but I actually had Crocop winning on points until that insanely anti-climatic ending.
> I didnt even go "Wow" or "Holy Sh.." I just kinda let of a "meh" than felt sorry for a legend



You could copy/paste this exact post and apply it to the Mir fight too. That KO, the Gonzaga KO, and the Schaub KO (ugh) were so brutal and out-of-nowhere.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

urgh, that was a depressing end :-(


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Schaub will never crack the top-10 in the UFC.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OMG I can't believe I'm actually crying at an MMA fight!......

.......this sucks


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

That was just hard to watch.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I really wanted to believe the new Cro Cop: "i'm back and motivated" talk...but for some reason i didn't.

As much as it hurts me to say it - Cro Cop is done!
In fact he was done after Gonzaga basically...but the fans hoped that was a fluke.

When Schaub made his debut, Cro Cop had 30+ fights under his belt: against the likes of Fedor, Big Nog, Wanderlei, Barnett, Coleman, Randleman, Vovchanchyn, Sakuraba, Herring - all in theri prime and 20+ fights in K1 against guys like: Le Banner, Bonjasky, Aerts, Hoost, Hug and other greats.

Reality is: he didn't evolve the same way MMA evolved. He got left behind. Sad, but true.

I would love to see him get a rematch with Nogueira. It should get his motivation level up. 
But i think he would lose that fight also. 

Annyway: respect Cro Cop for a great career!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

limba said:


> Reality is: he didn't evolve the same way MMA evolved. He got left behind. Sad, but true.


It's not that he didn't evolve, he's actually gone backwards. All he does now is throw a left kick and left straight and he doesn't setup either one of them. He doesn't throw right kicks, doesn't use his right hand, doesn't get off the fence and out of the clinch, he just doesn't do anything. He has less moves now than he did 6 years ago and become more predictable.

There were glimpses of his old self in the Pat Barry fight but after that the old CroCop died for good.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I expected to see a split decision for Mirko, but then...aw, shucks, I should have continued playing Dragon Age.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cro Cop absolutely needs to retire after this one, he is nothing anymore.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Cro Cop absolutely needs to retire after this one, *he is nothing anymore*.


Woah! WTF?!!! He was on his way to a decision win and all of a sudden he is just "nothing"?!!! Almost every fighter has been caught with a big shot that turns their lights out, doesn't make them "nothing anymore".


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Woah! WTF?!!! He was on his way to a decision win and all of a sudden he is just "nothing"?!!! Almost every fighter has been caught with a big shot that turns their lights out, doesn't make them "nothing anymore".


You gotta admit Liz, he slowed down a lot. He'll never be the fighter we saw in pride. This wasn't a particularity good performance, even before the KO. I don't wanna see him fight anymore.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OK but to say "he is nothing anymore"......it's a bit harsh.

Sounds too final, insinuates he has no place in MMA whatsoever.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

LizaG said:


> OK but to say "he is nothing anymore"......it's a bit harsh.
> 
> Sounds too final, insinuates he has no place in MMA whatsoever.


Bad choice of words from our new member.

He has place in MMA. Among legends...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah  god I'm bawling my eyes out lol xxx


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cro Cop didn't look good last night...  but he looked better than the Mir fight that's for sure. That was a horrible KO as well.

Still not sold on Schaub either, apart from the finish and two nicely times takedowns he didn't show me anything special last night.


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

Sad thought he was doing well till the ko.

Schaub need too step up a gear because he wasn't that good tonight think any decent heavyweight give him alot of trouble.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I had Cro Cop winning, and Schaub concluded my view that he is not a big concern, but it's HW, the hands are heavy and punch defense should be a big part of all of their games.

Felt sorry for Mirko but if he had won, he would probably lose his next fight if it were to be a step up in competition, I feel that even though he got KO'd he proved himself a true warrior and that back in his day, he was better than most of the young bucks of today and he will always be respected.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

His technique is still very good but his body is failing him. He is slower, less powerful, and can't take strikes as well as before.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

IMO it seems like cro-cop is having the same thing happen to him that happened to the iceman, while his strikes are still good, and his talant would still be good, his *CHIN* just can't take the punishment that these big guys dish out anymore. I was watching the fight with bated breath because it looked as though Cro-Cop might get to the decision, or even beat Schaub, until that big right hand caught him and put him away.  it broke my heart, but....it happens to all fighters eventually. Hopefully Cro-cop will retire, or only take fights against other aging legends that would be more for the sake of FIGHTING a good fight rather than a title run or money making.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

It was a reasonably entertaining fight, Cro Cop didn't look great but he was certainly in the fight up until the knock out (I really thought he would win, especially with the point deduction)

It was exciting at times, his elbow strike to break Schaub's nose was well timed and executed up against the change but Schaub pulled out some big take downs at key times and obviously pulled out the finish in impressive style.

Over all it's sad though to see such a legend of the sport ending his career in this fashion, kinda like seeing iron mike being knocked out by Danny Williams or even Chuck being knocked out so many times back to back.

I remember seeing Cro Cop since his K1 one days, he had some great fights against Hoost and even beat Bonjasky in a pure stand up war. Of course his legacy will be defined by his Pride days and not his stint in the UFC anyway, but still it is sad to see an icon bow out on a low like this.

How many fights does he have left on his contract now? I assume he will see it out and then hang up his gloves (or at least disappear from the main stream)


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

tkoshea said:


> It was a reasonably entertaining fight, Cro Cop didn't look great but he was certainly in the fight up until the knock out (I really thought he would win, especially with the point deduction)
> 
> It was exciting at times, his elbow strike to break Schaub's nose was well timed and executed up against the change but Schaub pulled out some big take downs at key times and obviously pulled out the finish in impressive style.
> 
> ...


Nah, Dana has stated that CroCop has been cut from the UFC again


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Nah, Dana has stated that CroCop has been cut from the UFC again


That's probably not a bad thing


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm a fan of CroCop but I saw fear in his eyes last night that I haven't seen from him before- the kind of fear that comes with knowing that one is a little bit too old to be fighting anymore. Awesome run, Mirko but time to retire - no shame in getting out while you still have your wits.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ended up about the way I thought it would.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Mirko said after returning to zagreb that maybe this is the end..

well that maybe was explained when he said shortly after that he expects to do one more fight in the UFC.. 

but he is not sure what will happen with that option should he keep on fighting(more like getting KOed regularly now then fighting).. 

We shall see.. and i will not be suprised if he goes to SF..


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm still not impressed with Schaub and don't think he will ever be a contender. In his fight against Gonzaga, Gonzaga put on one of the most embarrasingly untactical and nonchalant preformances I've ever seen. It reminded me of Sonnen vs. Filho II. When Gonzaga did turn it up at the end, it was amazing how badly he was tooling Schaub. I had him down against Cro Cop, who didn't look good at all either.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"I'm still not impressed with Schaub and don't think he will ever be a contender. In his fight against Gonzaga, Gonzaga put on one of the most embarrasingly untactical and nonchalant preformances I've ever seen. It reminded me of Sonnen vs. Filho II. When Gonzaga did turn it up at the end, it was amazing how badly he was tooling Schaub. I had him down against Cro Cop, who didn't look good at all either."

Agreed! He will not be a contender.


----------

